# Free Printable Arch Panel Templates?



## Thadius856 (Nov 21, 2011)

Planning out my raised panel doors and ordering the ogee cutter set. Looked at a couple of arched templates, and was floored at the cost of the ones I saw.

I looked but can't find any free, printable templates. Do they exist? Does anybody have one they're sharing? If not, I might have to create a set and share the love.

I can print on legal size no problem, and may be able to get ledger stock, and have AutoCAD as well. I had planned to spray adhesive to scrap ply or MDF, then bandsaw or scroll saw into a template.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Duck69 (Jan 27, 2011)

*Templates*



Thadius856 said:


> Planning out my raised panel doors and ordering the ogee cutter set. Looked at a couple of arched templates, and was floored at the cost of the ones I saw.
> 
> I looked but can't find any free, printable templates. Do they exist? Does anybody have one they're sharing? If not, I might have to create a set and share the love.
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat as you...... most of the stores think those things are made of gold.

Does anyone have any tips on the radius for arch panel templates?


----------



## Thadius856 (Nov 21, 2011)

I think the golden ratio (french curve) is going to play a big part in the design. I'll be looking though my Time Life woodworking books tomorrow to see if they mention arched panels in either the bookcase/cabinet or other furniture book. I like the Time Life books because, unlike a lot of sponsored online how-to guides, they don't try to push a certain product on you... just good ol' graph paper layout sketching.


----------



## Duck69 (Jan 27, 2011)

I did a search awhile back for "arch panel door layout forum" and someone on another thread had posted the "how to". I'm not at my computer, but type that in and you will see it.


----------



## Thadius856 (Nov 21, 2011)

Typed those terms into Google and didn't find what you're referring to.

Were you using some other search engine, perhaps?


----------



## Duck69 (Jan 27, 2011)

*Arched doors*

Here's a couple of links, hope they help.

http://www.newwoodworker.com/bldarchpnldrs.html

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/27619 this has a video.:thumbsup:


----------

